# Limited Entry Elk Muzzleloader or Rifle



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Just wanted to know if any one knows some body who has hunted the limited elk units with there muzzleloader? Are the elk still rutting much?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes they are. The past few years, the muzzy hunts have hit the rut, perhaps more so than the rifle hunt. But it depends on the year. The muzzy hunts will always have great rut activity though, as long as they stay at the end of September.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

It depends on the weather. If it is wet and colder then they tend to start rutting a little earlier, about the middle of September, and you usually catch the back end of the rut on the muzzleloader hunt. If there is hot dry weather like last year, the rut seems to start later than normal. Where I was hunting last year the elk didn't seem to start rutting until it stormed that weekend of the muzzleloader hunt and they were still active during the general elk hunt.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Photoperiod, or the amount of day light is what triggers the start of the rut and it's always in August. The weather can determine how active they are at any given time but will not dictate when it starts or ends contrary to popular belief. Typically the peak of the rut is the 3rd or 4th week in September.

Like svmoose said the muzzy falls in the rut. How active they are during that time can vary based on other conditions...but heck you run that risk during any hunt. Typically though the muzzy hunt is great time to hunt rutting bulls.


----------

